# AUTOTRAIL DELIVERY.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I have a new AUTOTRAIL CHEYENNE 696 on order and hoping for delivery in April (already 6 weeks late). 
Can anyone give me info. on what to look for on delivery and is it normal to go over it with a fine tooth comb?
Do dealers have a set procedure on hand-over, especially people who are new to Motorhomes.
Appretiate some tips.

sennen523.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> and is it normal to go over it with a fine tooth comb?
> 
> sennen523.


Hi sennen523,

Normal or not, I certainly would, with the proverbial fine tooth comb.

After all, you are spending a wee fortune, providing someone else with a fat profit.

Have a look at "Company reports" on here, it may help you. Sorry, I can't help you any further, we purchased privately, but have witnessed a few disgruntled owners at a particular dealership at Newark. 8O 8O 8O

Jock


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Sennen,

We got our Autotrail last year, arrived two and a half months late, the weekly then daily excuses for this had more fiction than a Jeffrey Archer news report. Our patience was tested to the nth, so much so that the only reason that we didn't cancel the deal was because we'd have to start all over again. It's like a NHS waiting list.

When it arrived, the dealer was very helpful, though would never push a manufacturer because he needs them more than just one other customer. The van was beautiful, but had lots of niggly little things, inside doors didn't close, batteries were duff, new ones were just the same as the old ones. It still isn't 100% even after eight months and I'm not the type to sit on my hands, but it's about 98% right. Mind you, that took me to the point of giving the dealer a specific date to do everything or face a rejection and paying the money back. However, mostly these things can be avoided if the right crystal ball is used.

Hope it all goes well for you, the is great when it is all ironed out.

desertsong


----------

